# Mizuno Custom Fitting



## jho786 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am going to an authorized Mizuno club fitter that is near me that was listed on their website. I have a few questions about the process.

1) How well do the fitter know Mizuno products if they are authorized to other OEM's?
2) How long does it take to receive the cusom clubs from Mizuno
3) How much extra does it cost so special order (lie angle, shaft length) and with other grips, shafts (not the Dynamic Gold but the DGSL or Project X instead) and the standard Tour Velvet to say maybe the Golf Pride Tour Wrap.

If anyone else has had bood or bad experiences let me know. I am interested in getting the MP-60 or MP-67 based on what the clubfitter sees and how the ball feels and looks when I hit it. thanks


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I've no idea...someone help him out...


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

1) If they are an authorized fitter, I wouldn't think this would matter.
2) I believe I got my custom ordered Mizunos within 2-3 weeks when I had it done a couple years ago.
3) It didn't cost me anything to get a different lie angle, etc. I got mid-sized grips since I have larger hands and again, that didn't cost anything. I don't know how much more it will cost if you want to change the actual style of grips or the shaft.

I wouldn't even consider the MP-67 unless you are in the low single digits for handicap. They are about as close to a blade as you are going to find. I'm a 3.3 handicap, and I think if I had to choose, I might go with the MP-60's (Right now I have MP-30's).


----------

